# Interview & Salary Negotiations for Abu Dhabi Professor Job



## vm_32

Hi all, 

I am looking at information systems faculty opportunities in UAE. I have a Phd with 3 years of teaching experience and 8 years of industry experience. 

I have a video conference interview scheduled for next week. Does anyone have any experience that they can share? I am looking for things to watch out for and be aware of. 

Also, the university came back with a salary (15K-17K AED) per month. This is half of what I currently make in the US. How do I negotiate with the university? Do you think I have a chance of getting at at least 28-30K? I do not want to waste their time and mine. 

All other perks like housing, health, relocation allowance seem ok. But please do weigh in...

Unfurnished accommodation (Hotel accommodation and a meal allowance for a period up to six nights would be provided upon your arrival in the UAE)
Relocation allowance of AED 30,000
Annual travel tickets (or cash in lieu) to and from (Country of Origin)
48 working days of annual leave
Free Health coverage
Children education
Repatriation allowance

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Is it just you (single)? Wife or children? Are they coming? Are they staying there? This is quite important to know. Also, if you have children, make sure they will cover ALL the school fees. They are quite high and if they give you a set amount and then you have to cover the difference, you might see a large chunk go out for this. 

Why are you wanting to come to the uae? Do not believe that teaching in the uae will help further your career in the future. In my opinion, it will not.

Do you have belongings at home that you will have to continue to take care? Home, vehicles, etc. Those that have no ties at home will do better then those who are maintaining two 'homes'. If your not single and your wife isnt going to come, out of this income she could not expect much fo any assistance from you. If she was to come, you will struggle on that income I do believe (guessing from being a proff that you like a certain level of things). 

Ask for a bit more then they are giving. Aim at 22k, and hopefully come to a middle gorund of 18 or 19k. 

Are they providing the accomodations or giving you the money to get your own? Many people commute to save money. Abu Dhabi is expensive place to rent. If they give you the money, you can do as others and move to dubai and pocket the extra. I do believe Kalifa city rent is a bit lower but it is outside the 'western expat' communities. 

Personally, no way I would come over if I was not offered 1/3 over the amount that I was making in the usa, and have accomodations, transportation, healthy coverage, flights, etc covered on top of the salary. Your not probly going to find a position that is going to pay you probly as well as you get in the usa though.


----------



## Mahoney

*\*



vm_32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking at information systems faculty opportunities in UAE. I have a Phd with 3 years of teaching experience and 8 years of industry experience.
> 
> I have a video conference interview scheduled for next week. Does anyone have any experience that they can share? I am looking for things to watch out for and be aware of.
> 
> Also, the university came back with a salary (15K-17K AED) per month. This is half of what I currently make in the US. How do I negotiate with the university? Do you think I have a chance of getting at at least 28-30K? I do not want to waste their time and mine.
> 
> All other perks like housing, health, relocation allowance seem ok. But please do weigh in...
> 
> Unfurnished accommodation (Hotel accommodation and a meal allowance for a period up to six nights would be provided upon your arrival in the UAE)
> Relocation allowance of AED 30,000
> Annual travel tickets (or cash in lieu) to and from (Country of Origin)
> 48 working days of annual leave
> Free Health coverage
> Children education
> Repatriation allowance
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


Have u got some info for your query


----------

